# Back in agility!



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We resumed Brandy's agility training last night, and I was thrilled to discover that she remembered the skills. She even did the weave poles better than she had in the past. Makes a mom proud! (Now if only I could get a little more coordinated, she'd do great!)

The only problem I had was keeping her calm while waiting for her turn on the equipment. She was so excited that she strained at the leash constantly. We even brought her to the facility early and let her race around for 20 minutes.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

That is a really common problem in agility. I have heard of people being successful using the Premack principle, which basically means that in order to do what they want, the dog has to do what you want first. It might help to park at the far end of the parking lot for the first few times, you're setting her up for success and giving her a chance to get the idea before she's super stimulated. Whenever the leash is tight, you back up a few feet. Whenever the leash is loose, you walk forward, clicking and treating every few steps.

I would stay at least several feet from the obstacles and dogs during the class. Click/treat for keeping the leash loose while you're standing still (start every few seconds and gradually increase the time), and click/treat for acceptable ringside behaviors like eye contact, sitting, and lying down.

When it's time for your run, assuming you want her to be excited about doing agility, it's nice to have a cue that lets the dog know it's time to do agility and she can act crazy (within reason : ) Dusty will SLEEP while waiting for our turn at class, but as soon as I say "ready?" and start doing his warm-up tricks he is bouncing all over the place. I taught him the "ready" by saying Ready in the middle of behaviors that get him excited like speak and jumping up. So now he starts getting excited as soon as he hears Ready.

After you run, with a generally low-drive dog you'd want to let her bounce around a little before asking her to go back into calm mode. If she's on the high-drive side you can ask her to calm down sooner.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks! I'll try that next week.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> We resumed Brandy's agility training last night, and I was thrilled to discover that she remembered the skills. She even did the weave poles better than she had in the past...


Yeah, I notice that too... if you put a 'long break' in between agility practice sessions, it seems to give some time for everything to 'sink in' and they come back even better and stronger sometimes. Of course you guys took like a 9-month break, so Brandy ought to be really good now  

Since we've started back at the end of winter I only 'play' agility with Sidney 2 or 3 times a week and he still seems to get better each time. He's become so much more reliable than he was at the end of last fall... however the trade-off is he's not always at full-throttle (only sometimes).


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm doing it strictly for fun and to stimulate Brandy's mind. Since I don't plan to compete, her speed and accuracy aren't a huge priority. We'll just strive to improve week over week at our own pace. 

I long for the day when we move back to Houston. Then I'll have a fenced yard where I can set up some agility equipment, and we'll be able to work off some of her energy whenever we like.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> I'm doing it strictly for fun and to stimulate Brandy's mind. Since I don't plan to compete...


Ah, you say that now... let's just see what you do over the next couple of months...

Actually, I believe Sidney is ready to trial now but I'm so far in the 'backwoods' I'll be lucky if I can even find 3 or 4 agility events to attend this year. Oh well, that's part of the 'charm' of small town mid-west living...

...and don't wait for a backyard fence, start building your equipment now, its cheap and easy...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That would just be something else we'd have to move, and I'm trying hard to divest ourselves of "stuff" to minimize the move expenses. 

I'll be anxious to hear how Sidney does when you find a trial. I'm sure you two will have a blast.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Just think of it as 'so much' furniture (outdoor furniture that is)... so, you have furniture and your dogs have 'furniture'. If you don't use cement (PVC glue) it all breaks down into a pile of short PVC pipes, tees, elbows, caps and a few boards... no, really.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> I'm doing it strictly for fun and to stimulate Brandy's mind. Since I don't plan to compete, her speed and accuracy aren't a huge priority.


Uh huh, you think that now : I hope you're training her well enough that she COULD compete someday, because you'll want to  

Monomer have you checked CPE trials, I think CPE is pretty big there ...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Guess I just haven't been bitten by the bug. It improves Brandy's focus and it's something we enjoy doing together.


----------

